# Now is the time for action.



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Here is a link to the NC board.

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?p=418379#post418379 

They are finally acting, if you have been to or ever want to go to the Outer Banks and be able to drive on the beaches, follow this link and let your congressmen and women know where you stand.

http://www.visi.com/juan/congress/cgi-bin/newseek.cgi?site=ctc&state=va

Reference these bill #'s in your messages.

House Bill: 6233
And
Senate Bill: S. 3133


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Here is the message I just shot off.

Dear Senator Webb, by now I am sure you are familiar with the current access issues going on in Cape Hatteras National Seashore Recreational Area. It has come to my attention through the following press release that there are now two bills that have been introduced by your colleagues from NC. As my Representative from our great state of Virginia I ask you to right this wrong that was done in the so called act of "preserving nature"and vote to pass the bill.

Thank you in advance, the bill #'s are House Bill: 6233 And Senate Bill: S. 3133.

Your vote on this matter will determine my vote in the next election, 

Yours Truly,

Clayton T Diggs



Press Release from Burr, Dole & Jones today 6/11
U.S. Senator Richard Burr

U.S. Senator Elizabeth Dole

U.S. Representative Walter Jones

News Release

For Immediate Release: June 11, 2008 Contact: Katie Hallaway (Dole), 202-224-2999
Chris Walker (Burr) 202-228-1616
Kathleen Joyce (Jones), 202-225-3415



Dole, Burr and Jones Introduce Legislation to
Allow Off-road Vehicle use on Cape Hatteras National Seashore

Washington, D.C. – U.S. Sens. Elizabeth Dole and Richard Burr and U.S. Rep. Walter Jones today introduced legislation in the Senate and House of Representatives that would reinstate the Interim Management Strategy governing off-road vehicle use on Cape Hatteras National Seashore (CHNS). The reinstatement of the original Interim Management Strategy, issued by the National Park Service (NPS) on June 13, 2007, would set aside current mandates and requirements which were put in place in the wake of a consent decree filed in the U.S. District Court for the Eastern District of North Carolina, that prevent off-road vehicle and citizen access to a significant portion of this National Seashore.

“I share the concerns of many North Carolinians about the negative ramifications that severely restricting off-road vehicle use at CHNS will have on the local community and economy,” said Dole. “Beach users and members of the local community deserve to have their voices heard to ensure the development of a long-term plan that protects the natural habitat of the Seashore while maintaining its economic and recreational benefits.”

“As Ranking Member on the National Parks Subcommittee, I always try to make sure that North Carolinians have access to our state’s scenic treasures,” said Burr. “It is unfortunate that people are prevented from accessing Cape Hatteras at times because of the new restrictions. I am certain we can come to a compromise that allows people to have access while at the same time addressing any potential environmental concerns.”

“The consent decree has once again shown that managing the Seashore through the courts – without public input – is always a bad idea,” said Jones. “This bill would restore reasonable public access and would bring the public back into the process on a level playing field by reinstituting the Interim Management Strategy until the Negotiated Rulemaking Committee can produce a final rule.”

If enacted, the National Park Service’s Interim Management Strategy will go into effect immediately and end upon the National Park Service establishing a long-term off-road vehicle management plan for the use of CHNS by the public.

Background

In 1972, President Richard Nixon issued an Executive Order that required all federal parks, refuges and public lands that allow off-road vehicles access to develop and implement a detailed management plan to regulate and assess environmental impacts. CHNS never developed a management plan, and as a result, Cape Hatteras has been out of compliance for over three decades.

In December 2005, the NPS developed a three-phase plan to begin the negotiation process and create regulations that would allow CHNS to meet compliance standards; however, on July 17, 2007 an injunction was filed by the Defenders of Wildlife and the National Audubon Society to prevent off-road vehicle use until a management plan is established and approved. A settlement negotiation process ensued, and on April 30, 2008, a federal judge approved a consent decree, proposed by the plaintiffs and agreed to by the parties involved in the case – the National Park Service, the U.S. Department of the Interior, the Superintendent of Cape Hatteras National Seashore and the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service. The settlement, which went into effect on May 1, 2008, requires that all seashore ramps be closed to ORVs from 10 p.m. until 6 a.m. through November 15, 2008, that buffers for nests and chicks are clearly defined and in some cases more restrictive, and that deliberate violations of the buffers will result in an expanded restricted area.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

sending mine now!!!!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

done.Thanks Clay


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

It would be great if this could be made a sticky across all forums. This legislature could help set a precident across the nationfor fighting for our rights to access, and we can use all the help we can get.

Thanks


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

Mines sent,also reminded the senator that PEOPLE VOTE NOT BIRDS...


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Really, really good news and thanks for the info guys. Guess now I can break the beach gear back out


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

jay b said:


> Really, really good news and thanks for the info guys. Guess now I can break the beach gear back out


While it is good news, it is not a done deal. If the # of views and even worse post here is any indication of the apathy here in Va these bills will be doomed.

DOW and the NAS *WILL* be sending out mass emails to their supporters.:--|

We need to get the word out to as many people as we can and have them let their Reps know where they stand on this issue.


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

sent mine in.


----------



## Fish4Food (Jun 17, 2004)

*Sent mine to 3 of em -- and forwarded on the link*

Thanks for your post !!


----------



## Richmond Medic (May 28, 2002)

just sent mine off as well. hopefully now that this situation will be brought to their attention, something will be done!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Good deal Clay. Was reading the NC board and now this sticky. I'll send to Webb as well since he's Virginia. Thanks again!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Emails are pointless*

This is the response I just recieved, form letter at best.

*Thank you for your recent electronic mail message to my office in Washington. I am pleased that because of the Internet, more than 100,000 Virginians will send their ideas directly to me this year.

Please be assured that your views are very helpful to me and my staff. As the Senate addresses crucial economic, domestic and foreign policy issues facing our nation, we will be sure to keep your comments and ideas in mind.

I encourage you to visit my website at http://webb.senate.gov for regular updates about my activities and positions on matters that are important to Virginia and our nation.

If the subject of your communication is time sensitive, involves a personal issue relating to the federal government (such as help with a passport, claim for veterans' benefits, or immigration) or requires more detailed attention, please visit my Assistance/Casework page located at http://webb.senate.gov/services/assistance.cfm or contact my office directly toll free at 1-866-507-1570.

Again, thank you for contacting my office, and I hope you will communicate with me often in the future.



Sincerely

Jim Webb

United States Senate*


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*So I took the advice from another thread*

and printed out my email and faxed it to both Senators and Representatives and will be mailing the hard copy as well. It only took 15 minutes of my time and it is obvious that the emails will not make a difference.

*SEND THOSE LETTERS AND FAXES!!!!!!*


----------



## for access (Jul 18, 2005)

*New/improved Instructions for supporting Congressional Act.*

On June 11, North Carolina U.S. Sens. Elizabeth Dole and Richard Burr and U.S. Rep. Walter Jones introduced legislation into the Senate and the House of Representatives that would set aside an amendment to current resource management (consent decree) and require that the Park Service operate the seashore under its duly authorized resource management plan (interim plan). Upon reading the letter provided below, it should be obvious that the importance of these bills extends well beyond the current issue regarding Cape Hatteras. This is no longer simply the classic debate over protection of resources versus human use and development. This is a debate regarding who is in charge of managing resources, the government in compliance with congressional acts or environmental groups with one goal, maximizing resource protection without regard to the costs of their proposals. The courts have been supporting the latter.

At this point, the bills have been referred to the appropriate committees. This is where most bills die. If we want these bills to get to the floor, we need to give our representatives a reason to co-sponsor the bills. If you don’t do something now, this type of action on the part of the courts and environmental groups will likely impact you in the very near future.

Take a stand. Print these instructions and take the 30 minutes needed to send the emails. Better yet, if you want to have the biggest impact, fax the letters and follow up via phone. Please, at least write your Senators and House Representative—steps 1 through 11.

Don’t forget PASS THIS ONTO EVERYONE IN YOUR ADDRESS BOOK. THIS IS NOT JUST A CAPE HATTERAS ISSUE.

INSTRUCTIONS

1.	Go to http://www.visi.com/juan/congress/
2.	Type your zip code, you will get a list with 2 senators and 1 house representative
3.	Click on the first senator in the list.
4.	Fill out the form (use National Parks, Natural Resources, or Judiciary for the topic) and Senate Bill 3133 for the subject.
5.	Copy the letter presented below to the message area.
6.	Edit the letter filling in your information and deleting HR 6233.
7.	Hit the back button until you get back to the list of representatives.
8.	Click on the second senator and repeat steps 4 through 7.
9.	Click on the house representative (3rd person in the list).
10.	Fill out the form (use National Parks, Natural Resources, or Judiciary for the topic) and HR 6233 for the subject.
11.	Copy and edit the letter filling in your information and deleting Senate Bill 3133.
12.	Go to http://www.rahall.house.gov/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=521&Itemid=162 .
13.	Repeat steps 10 & 11, except there is no topic field.
14.	Add the following: Please forward my request to the entire committee.
15.	Go to http://judiciary.house.gov/contact.aspx .
16.	Repeat steps 10 & 11, except there is no topic or subject field—type your own subject line.
17.	Goto http://energy.senate.gov/public/index.cfm?FuseAction=Contact.Home .
18.	Repeat steps 4 through 6, except there is no topic field.
LETTER

My name is (Your Name). I am a voting member of (Your state or district). I am writing to ask you to co-sponsor HR 6233/Senate Bill 3133. As described below, my request is based upon the opinion that environmental groups, with the assistance of the courts, are usurping governmental authority for resource management on federal lands. More often than not the management techniques that result ignore the cost benefit analysis required by NEPA and other Congressional Acts.

On April 30, the United States district court for the eastern district of North Carolina, northern division accepted a consent decree that resulted in the voluntary dismissal of a lawsuit brought by Defenders of Wildlife and Audubon against CHNSRA. The consent decree (signed under the threat that all public access would be denied) amended a duly authorized resource management plan (Interim Plan). The amendment eliminated ALL discretion on the part of NPS and has severely limited public access to park. As a result, the decree is not only having a severe economic impact on Dare County and NC, but also, has the effect of delegating managerial functions of NPS to the court and private environmental groups. This is an unconstitutional delegation of federal authority.

The impact of the decision to accept the consent degree is not limited to CHNSRA or NC. In fact, each time the courts overturn management decisions made by governmental units, the courts embolden environmental groups. For example, the following comment from the Center for Biological Diversity clearly shows the Center's total disregard for the government’s role in management of federal lands and their confidence in being able 1) to dictate to NPS and USFWS, and 2) to ignore Congressional Acts regarding appropriate rulemaking procedures.

"To remind the Service of the true definition of ‘essential habitat,’ in 2007 the Center filed a notice of intent to sue the agency over that decision (Piping Plover Habitat) and 54 others that have driven imperiled species across the country closer to extinction." (http://www.biologicaldiversity.org/species/birds/piping_plover/index.html)

Co-sponsoring the above-noted bill will send a clear message that management of federal lands is the sole discretion of the federal agency in charge and must be done in accordance with Congressional Acts. Anything less, is equivalent to abdicating governmental responsibility for federal land management, to ignoring Congressional Acts, and to encouraging massive expenditures of government funds on legal fees.

Please take a stand and co-sponsor this bill.


----------



## Larrys 10ft pole (Sep 29, 2005)

*obx*

Sent mine off a couple dayz ago. thanx for the extra push for action. This is something that everyone should respond to, even if you dont fish or are a part of this site. Tell your friends fella and ladies :fishing:


----------



## gtodave (Mar 19, 2008)

That is *S. 3113* NOT 3133!!! Please make note on your letters!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

gtodave said:


> That is *S. 3113* NOT 3133!!! Please make note on your letters!


Thanks for the heads up on my typo. I just sent out another round of faxes with the correct senate bill.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Bump*

It may not be going to the Floors of the House and Senate until fall but we need to make sure our reps know where we stand and keep this issue in front of them.

*Send those Letters and Faxes!!!*


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Warner responds...*

After the usual As you may know blah blah blah, the last paragraph shocked me.

I don't have a scanner so this is a quote from his letter.

* Please be assured that I am aware of the controversy at Cape Hatteras National Seashore and know that recent legislation by Sen Dole and co-sponsored by Sen Burr address this issue. The legislation (S.3113) was introduced on June 11,2008 and referred to the Senate Energy and Natural Resources Committee, which I am not a member. Should this legislation arise before the full Senate,please know that I will keep your thoughts in mind.*

Not sure which was more amazing,the fact he responded by *letter* or the fact he even knows about it...


*Send those letters and faxes!!!!*


----------



## JoMama115 (Mar 16, 2005)

*Response from Senator Webb*

Hey fellas - been a while since I last posted. I too wrote Senator Webb and received a confirmation letter. A few days later I got the following message. Kind of a "thanks - we'll look into it but we sorta side with the enviros response." I do not think his office grasps that this does not just effect off road vehicles - it is all beach access.


July 10, 2008

Thank you for contacting my office regarding off-road vehicle privileges at Cape Hatteras National Seashore. I appreciate your taking the time to share your views. 

I understand the importance of family traditions, tourism, and recreation opportunities available through off-road vehicle access to this area and the concerns you raise regarding potential limits to this access. On May 1, 2008, a settlement was reached between the National Park Service (NPS) and citizen groups to allow recreational opportunities for visitors, while protecting nesting areas and other species.

The agreement will allow off-road vehicle access to remain open year round with buffer zones and perimeter areas around breeding and nesting areas, and require some closures during breeding season. Many areas of the beach will remain available for recreational activities. You may view updated information and current vehicle-access conditions at the Cape Hatteras National Seashore on its website at http://www.nps.gov/caha/planyourvisit/off-road-vehicle-use.htm.

Nonetheless, I am aware of additional concerns regarding the current agreement. You may be interested to know, the U.S. Senate Committee on Energy and Natural Resources held a hearing on June 5, 2008, regarding off-highway vehicle management on public lands. To view the submitted testimony and an archived webcast of the hearing, you may go to the Committee's website at http://energy.senate.gov/public/ind...aring_ID=ca2e6111-befb-b64a-8a55-3945b88b484e. Furthermore, Senator Elizabeth Dole introduced a bill (S. 3113) to reinstate the Interim Management Strategy governing off-road vehicle use in the Cape Hatteras National Seashore until the long-term vehicle management plan is established. This legislation is currently pending in the Senate Committee on Energy and Natural Resources, where it is under review. Please be assured my staff and I will continue to monitor this issue, all relevant legislation, and regulations in order to ensure the best interests of Virginians are met.

I appreciate hearing from my constituents. Your correspondence helps me serve you better in the Senate. I hope that you will continue to share your views with me and my staff in the years ahead. 

I would also invite you to visit my website at www.webb.senate.gov for regular updates about my activities and positions on matters that are important to Virginia and our nation. 

Thank you once again for contacting my office. 

Sincerely,



Jim Webb
United States Senator


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Good luck guys...


----------

